# The Look Bike Owners club



## twiggy73

Hi Every one i have just put a page up on Facebook under this heading. "The Look Bike Club"any one is welcome to share pics and adventures they have with their Looks 

Twiggy73 


feed back welcome


----------



## nyvram

sounds great twiggy! I'll add it.


----------



## twiggy73

Thanks 

A few ppl have already which is cool 
Make sure if your out there you give it a plug to other Look Owners 

we have a world wide following all ready lol 

Twiggy


----------



## shnyhed

Joined. there is also another look club on FB


----------



## twiggy73

shnyhed said:


> Joined. there is also another look club on FB


Omg I searched and searched for one and couldnt find one. I didnt want to double up. 

What is it called ?? And thanks for Joining 

Twiggy73


----------



## wiz525

nice! i just "liked" it. now if i knew how to add a pic to that page.. hmmm....


----------



## centurionomega

Just liked it and posted a pic of my Look. Look forward to more pics on FB!


----------



## bimmer1977

centurionomega said:


> Just liked it and posted a pic of my Look. Look forward to more pics on FB!


Just joined and posted a pic of my 566 as well


----------



## twiggy73

Awsome 

The Word is slowly spreading we have 34 members now lol 

twiggy73


----------



## rward325

Just joined, will post pictures of both 586's when I get home..


----------



## wiz525

i added a pic of my 585 while out on a ride in Boulder yesterday. it was a beautiful day to ride here!


----------



## twiggy73

Well the Look Bike club on face book had its first get together last week in perth 

Was a great ride through the Perth hills. with great weather and great company. 
Now all we need is to organise one over there in the states lol 
View attachment 227398


----------



## nyvram

ha! great pic. i'm all for having one here..how many LOOK owners from the states are members of the group?


----------



## twiggy73

nyvram said:


> ha! great pic. i'm all for having one here..how many LOOK owners from the states are members of the group?


About 90% are from the States from all over lol 

we need a big recruiting drive lol see if we can get it over 100 or more ppl 

so if you see any one out there riding a Look have a chat to them or if you have any other ideas let me know 

Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

Great to see the support from here for the Look Bike Club on Facebook 

Over 60 members and growing 

Thanks Again 

Twiggy73


----------



## Blackss06

Added!


----------



## twiggy73

Just to let you all know we have made it to 100 members ranging from australia indonisia to Norway Poland England the States and many other places 

now get out there and takes some pics and post them and make sure you let any other look owners you meet to join up 

twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

Well The Look Bike Club on Facebook has made it to 425 members and it is going well 

Hope those who have liked the page are enjoying it! I love seeing the pictures ppl post of them and their rides in some amazing places 
If you havent liked it yet come and join us, it is there for you all to use and enjoy 

Twiggy


----------



## 1Lieutenant

Just added my name!

Now I need to find out how to add a picture of my 566 Rival.


----------



## nismosr

does liking it same as adding ? I just posted my old 586 on the wall.


----------



## twiggy73

well we have passed 460 likes and lots of great pics thanks for all who have contributed 
keep them coming 

Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

well it has been nearly 12 months since i last posted in this thread and since then we have gone from 460 likes to nearly 1300 and still growing thanks to all who have liked and contributed to the page!!! I hope you are all enjoying it !! we also have a strava page if you want to see what other look riders are up to !!! 

The LOOK Bicycle Owner's Club

Thanks Again

Twiggy73


----------



## twiggy73

Just to update this thread and for anyone new! The Look Bike Club on facebook has now past 2400 likes. And our Strava page has just past 70!! Come and join our Strava Page and like our Fb page and share your look with us 

Twiggy


----------



## centurionomega

Thanks for all your hard work on this. Through the online club I've met so many cool people (including yourself). Always like seeing other peoples Looks and hearing about their rides too.

You da man twiggy!


----------



## spdntrxi

Don't FB...but I'm there on strava


----------



## twiggy73

The Look bike Club on face book has another 1000 likes just an amazing effort come and check us out !!!


----------



## twiggy73

It has been a while since I posted here and the Look bike club has grown to over 4000 likes now  we also trend on instagram via the #lookbikeclub Thanks to everyone for your support and I look forward to the next 1000 likes and beyond


----------



## mik_git




----------



## maximum7

I wanted to buy that jersey, but it was too much $$$ for me. 
How do do you like it?

Looks like Aaron did a real good job on the design.


----------



## mik_git

Ha, finally got to get out for a ride in the gear today. Like the jersey a lot, I could have probably got a size smaller (but i'm lardy and like baggy). Works well (t s jersey hard not to) and looks good. If another run is done i'll get another all black one I think.
Shorts are OK, could maybe be a little shorted in the leg for me, but otherwise fine.


----------



## marco20marco

Hi Guys,

I need advice my friend selling me look 586 origin 2009 with dura ace 7900, profile design 80mm wheelset, titanium look leo blade 2 pro team pedals,3ttt handle bar vintage road racing, and specialized s works toupee saddle carbon slightly used for $2,800. What do u guys think? He bought 2014 excellent condition thanks


----------



## hawker12

I see it's been over two years since anyone posted here. I have 585 Optimum and absolutely love it. Anyone still out there or has this group just petered out? Wouldn't surprise me because it seems that marketing-wise....LOOK has dropped the ball a bit when it come to the U.S. market. Not to mention the fact that they are indeed...a bit pricey.


----------



## centurionomega

I kinda lost interest here on the forum because of all the negative posts, but not in this thread. However, when I took up cycling again in the early 2000s Roadbikereview was a great resource for learning about bikes and particularly bicycle maintenance.

I recently was watching Hambini on YouTube and he said that the only two bikes one should consider buying are Time and LOOK. He is a really smart and funny poster there so if you haven't seen him yet check it out.

It is weird not seeing any of the ProTour teams riding LOOK. The Tour of Norway and the Tour of Taihu Lake were fun to watch because of team Delko Marseille Provence and Hengxiang Cycling Team respectively were both riding LOOK frames. I guess the pedals are spread throughout the peloton though.

Still riding/loving my 2006 Look 555 that I built up myself from parts.









Have fun out there!


----------



## hawker12

centurionomega said:


> I kinda lost interest here on the forum because of all the negative posts, but not in this thread. However, when I took up cycling again in the early 2000s Roadbikereview was a great resource for learning about bikes and particularly bicycle maintenance.
> 
> I recently was watching Hambini on YouTube and he said that the only two bikes one should consider buying are Time and LOOK. He is a really smart and funny poster there so if you haven't seen him yet check it out.
> 
> It is weird not seeing any of the ProTour teams riding LOOK. The Tour of Norway and the Tour of Taihu Lake were fun to watch because of team Delko Marseille Provence and Hengxiang Cycling Team respectively were both riding LOOK frames. I guess the pedals are spread throughout the peloton though.
> 
> Still riding/loving my 2006 Look 555 that I built up myself from parts.
> 
> View attachment 326273
> 
> 
> Have fun out there!


I follow Hambini as well and heard that quote. Thanks for the response and enjoy your LOOK!


----------

